# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نمیتونم بخونم لطفا کمک کنید:(

## Leili.

امسال دوازدهمم و برام خیلی مهمه ک امسال قبول شم پتانسیلش رو دارم چون کلا توی دوران تحصیلم جز دانش اموزای برتر کلاس بودم با ساعت مطالعه کم ولی متاسفانه از وقتی کرونا اومد و مجازی شد من قشنگ درسو ول کردم و خیلی کم از پایه خوندم الان به کنکور کم مونده و هدفمم دندانه 
با اینکه میدونم باید بخونم ولی نمیخونم و همه ی روزام صرف کارای چرت و پرت میشه  
حس میکنم واقعا بی ارادم که. هدفم مشخصه حتی انگیزه. م فوله ولی هیچکاری نمیکنم  برنامه ریزی میکنم ولی خیلی پایبند باشم دو روز نه بیشتر و این واقعا خستم کرده
چیکار کنم ؟ :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Zahra_tu

سلام استاد ******* این هفته یه ویدئو گذاشته که موضوعش همینه و درباره همین مسئله صحبت میکنه که چرا انگیزه و هدف  دارین ولی درس نمیخونین  
به نظرم میتونه کمکتون کنه اینم لینکش 

https://hasangoli.com/%da%86%d8%b1%d...c%d8%af%db%8c/

----------


## asalshah

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Leili.


امسال دوازدهمم و برام خیلی مهمه ک امسال قبول شم پتانسیلش رو دارم چون کلا توی دوران تحصیلم جز دانش اموزای برتر کلاس بودم با ساعت مطالعه کم ولی متاسفانه از وقتی کرونا اومد و مجازی شد من قشنگ درسو ول کردم و خیلی کم از پایه خوندم الان به کنکور کم مونده و هدفمم دندانه 
با اینکه میدونم باید بخونم ولی نمیخونم و همه ی روزام صرف کارای چرت و پرت میشه  
حس میکنم واقعا بی ارادم که. هدفم مشخصه حتی انگیزه. م فوله ولی هیچکاری نمیکنم  برنامه ریزی میکنم ولی خیلی پایبند باشم دو روز نه بیشتر و این واقعا خستم کرده
چیکار کنم ؟


برای رسیدن به هدفت جدی نیستی!
میگی هدف دارم ولی بنظرم هدف نداری در حد یه آرزو هست
هدف داشتن یعنی جنگنده بودن!
دخر خوب بدخواهانت رو خوشحال نکن ....بجنگ و تلاش کن برای رسیدن به اهدافت 
به این فکر نکن چقدر زمان گذشته از هر زمان  جدی شروع کنی موفق میشی_

----------


## momahmudi

> امسال دوازدهمم و برام خیلی مهمه ک امسال قبول شم پتانسیلش رو دارم چون کلا توی دوران تحصیلم جز دانش اموزای برتر کلاس بودم با ساعت مطالعه کم ولی متاسفانه از وقتی کرونا اومد و مجازی شد من قشنگ درسو ول کردم و خیلی کم از پایه خوندم الان به کنکور کم مونده و هدفمم دندانه 
> با اینکه میدونم باید بخونم ولی نمیخونم و همه ی روزام صرف کارای چرت و پرت میشه  
> حس میکنم واقعا بی ارادم که. هدفم مشخصه حتی انگیزه. م فوله ولی هیچکاری نمیکنم  برنامه ریزی میکنم ولی خیلی پایبند باشم دو روز نه بیشتر و این واقعا خستم کرده
> چیکار کنم ؟


https://uupload.ir/view/p1xk_audio_2...2-23_zlih.ogg/

----------


## Bookworm81

> امسال دوازدهمم و برام خیلی مهمه ک امسال قبول شم پتانسیلش رو دارم چون کلا توی دوران تحصیلم جز دانش اموزای برتر کلاس بودم با ساعت مطالعه کم ولی متاسفانه از وقتی کرونا اومد و مجازی شد من قشنگ درسو ول کردم و خیلی کم از پایه خوندم الان به کنکور کم مونده و هدفمم دندانه 
> با اینکه میدونم باید بخونم ولی نمیخونم و همه ی روزام صرف کارای چرت و پرت میشه  
> حس میکنم واقعا بی ارادم که. هدفم مشخصه حتی انگیزه. م فوله ولی هیچکاری نمیکنم  برنامه ریزی میکنم ولی خیلی پایبند باشم دو روز نه بیشتر و این واقعا خستم کرده
> چیکار کنم ؟


یعنی چی که میگی اراده ندارم ولی انگیزم فوله؟ انگیزه اراده میاره با خودش. 
من حس میکنم هنوز اونقدر که لازمه جدی نیستی توی مسیر هدفت و نمیدونی چه روزای مهمی رو داری از دست میدی.
وقتی که میگی من تا الان درس نخوندم و عقبم و فلان، باید از الان بیشتر بخونی. باید تلاشت رو بیشتر بکنی. نه اینکه بخاطر اینکه تا الان نخوندی بگی از الانم تو ناراحتی اون مدت می‌مونم و نمیخونم! 
این کارای چرت و پرت که میگی روزم صرفش میشه، دقیقا چیه؟ گوشی؟ اینستا؟

----------


## Love Rain

> سلام استاد ******* این هفته یه ویدئو گذاشته که موضوعش همینه و درباره همین مسئله صحبت میکنه که چرا انگیزه و هدف  دارین ولی درس نمیخونین  
> به نظرم میتونه کمکتون کنه اینم لینکش 
> 
> https://hasangoli.com/%da%86%d8%b1%d...c%d8%af%db%8c/


*خیلی عالی بود مرسی* :Y (591):  :22:

----------


## Arash07

سلام  امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه . دقیقا چیزی که میگی رو درک می کنم چون منم دقیقا همینجور رفتار رو دارم . ببین کنکور اول من 93 بود و از همون سال پشت کنکور وایستادم حتی 99 پرستاری بهشتی پردیسش قبول شدم اما بازم پشت کنکور وایستادم . این حرفو کسی میزنه که این نوع اتفاق رو زندگی کرده . ببین دوست من اگه به همین حال باشی مطمئن باش اتفاق بدی که برا من افتاد یعنی تعداد سالای زیاد کنکور . ممکنه برات پیش بیاد پس گذشته رو بذار کنار هر چی بوده تموم شده از الان مهمه . برنامه تو با ساعت کم مثلا 3 ساعت تنظیم کن و به مرور بهش اضافه کن تا کم کم به درس خوندن عادت کنی و تنها مشکلی  که هم من این چند سال درگیرش بودم  و هم تو الان درگیرشی همین بحث عادت به مطالعه ی زیاد نداشتنه . از الان تا کنکور خیلی زمانه خوبی وجود داره اینو از دست نده  و مطمئن باش اگه هدف دندونپزکی داری قطعا توان رسیدن بهش رو خدا بهت داده . این طلب در تو گروگان خداست زانکه هر طالب به مطلولبی سزاست . افکار منفی رو از ذهنت بریز دور و هیچوقت هیچوقت خودت رو با کسی تو این کره خاکی مقایسه نکن چون از تو فقط یه نسخه وجود داره پس بهترین نسخه ی خودت باش و سعی کن قصدت از خوندن درسا فهمیدنشون باشه  چون اگه هر درسی رو خوب خوب بفهمی هر تستی که تو کنکور از اون مبحث بدن حل میکنی شک نکن . به خودت دوباره ایمان بیار خدابزرگه .قطعا تلاشاتو میبینه  . مواظب خودت باش

----------


## Leili.

> سلام  امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه . دقیقا چیزی که میگی رو درک می کنم چون منم دقیقا همینجور رفتار رو دارم . ببین کنکور اول من 93 بود و از همون سال پشت کنکور وایستادم حتی 99 پرستاری بهشتی پردیسش قبول شدم اما بازم پشت کنکور وایستادم . این حرفو کسی میزنه که این نوع اتفاق رو زندگی کرده . ببین دوست من اگه به همین حال باشی مطمئن باش اتفاق بدی که برا من افتاد یعنی تعداد سالای زیاد کنکور . ممکنه برات پیش بیاد پس گذشته رو بذار کنار هر چی بوده تموم شده از الان مهمه . برنامه تو با ساعت کم مثلا 3 ساعت تنظیم کن و به مرور بهش اضافه کن تا کم کم به درس خوندن عادت کنی و تنها مشکلی  که هم من این چند سال درگیرش بودم  و هم تو الان درگیرشی همین بحث عادت به مطالعه ی زیاد نداشتنه . از الان تا کنکور خیلی زمانه خوبی وجود داره اینو از دست نده  و مطمئن باش اگه هدف دندونپزکی داری قطعا توان رسیدن بهش رو خدا بهت داده . این طلب در تو گروگان خداست زانکه هر طالب به مطلولبی سزاست . افکار منفی رو از ذهنت بریز دور و هیچوقت هیچوقت خودت رو با کسی تو این کره خاکی مقایسه نکن چون از تو فقط یه نسخه وجود داره پس بهترین نسخه ی خودت باش و سعی کن قصدت از خوندن درسا فهمیدنشون باشه  چون اگه هر درسی رو خوب خوب بفهمی هر تستی که تو کنکور از اون مبحث بدن حل میکنی شک نکن . به خودت دوباره ایمان بیار خدابزرگه .قطعا تلاشاتو میبینه  . مواظب خودت باش


مرسی ک بهم روحیه میدی امیدوارم توعم موفق باشی
حتما به توصیه هات عمل میکنم و اینکه آره مشکل من عادت نداشتن به مطالعه س ک سعی میکنم درستش کنم 
راستی امسال اوضاع درس خوندنت اوکی شده؟

----------


## Leili.

> یعنی چی که میگی اراده ندارم ولی انگیزم فوله؟ انگیزه اراده میاره با خودش. 
> من حس میکنم هنوز اونقدر که لازمه جدی نیستی توی مسیر هدفت و نمیدونی چه روزای مهمی رو داری از دست میدی.
> وقتی که میگی من تا الان درس نخوندم و عقبم و فلان، باید از الان بیشتر بخونی. باید تلاشت رو بیشتر بکنی. نه اینکه بخاطر اینکه تا الان نخوندی بگی از الانم تو ناراحتی اون مدت می‌مونم و نمیخونم! 
> این کارای چرت و پرت که میگی روزم صرفش میشه، دقیقا چیه؟ گوشی؟ اینستا؟


هر کاری غیر از درس خوندن اینستا ک نه خیلی وقته حذفش کردم ولی تازگیا فیلم میدیدم ک چن روزه اونم حذف کردم ینی به سقف ذل میزنم ولی درس نمیخونم خیلی از دست خودم شاکیم
شاید حق با شماس انگیزم به حد کافی قوی نیست ک هنوز ک هنوزع شروع نکردم
و البته دلیل نخوندنم عقب موندگی با ناراحتی بخاطر عقب موندنم نیست مشکل من استارت زدن و تداوم مطالعه س 
مرسی بخاطر اینکه نظر دادی دوست خوبم❤️

----------


## Leili.

> _
> 
> برای رسیدن به هدفت جدی نیستی!
> میگی هدف دارم ولی بنظرم هدف نداری در حد یه آرزو هست
> هدف داشتن یعنی جنگنده بودن!
> دخر خوب بدخواهانت رو خوشحال نکن ....بجنگ و تلاش کن برای رسیدن به اهدافت 
> به این فکر نکن چقدر زمان گذشته از هر زمان  جدی شروع کنی موفق میشی_


مرسی بخاطر وقتی ک گذاشتی دوست خوبم
اتفاقا خودمم ی مدت فکر میکردم هدفمو دقیق انتخاب نکردم اون موقع یه چیز دیگه میخواسنم ولی با کلی تحقیق و بررسی و حرف‌ زدن با داننشجو ها هدفمو انتخاب کردم و واقعا عاشق دندانپزشکیم 
هی شروع میکنم ولی این شروعا پایدار‌نیستن و همینه ک اذیتم میکنه

----------


## Leili.

> سلام استاد ******* این هفته یه ویدئو گذاشته که موضوعش همینه و درباره همین مسئله صحبت میکنه که چرا انگیزه و هدف  دارین ولی درس نمیخونین  
> به نظرم میتونه کمکتون کنه اینم لینکش 
> 
> https://hasangoli.com/%da%86%d8%b1%d8%a7%d8%a8%d8%b3%db%8c%d8%a7%d8%b1%d  b%8c-%d8%a7%d8%b2-%d8%af%d8%a7%d9%88%d8%b7%d9%84%d8%a8%d8%a7%d9%86-%d9%87%d9%86%d9%88%d8%b2-%d9%85%d8%b7%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%b9%d9%87-%d8%ac%d8%af%db%8c/


خیلی ممنون دوست خوبم

----------


## Bookworm81

> هر کاری غیر از درس خوندن اینستا ک نه خیلی وقته حذفش کردم ولی تازگیا فیلم میدیدم ک چن روزه اونم حذف کردم ینی به سقف ذل میزنم ولی درس نمیخونم خیلی از دست خودم شاکیم
> شاید حق با شماس انگیزم به حد کافی قوی نیست ک هنوز ک هنوزع شروع نکردم
> و البته دلیل نخوندنم عقب موندگی با ناراحتی بخاطر عقب موندنم نیست مشکل من استارت زدن و تداوم مطالعه س 
> مرسی بخاطر اینکه نظر دادی دوست خوبم❤️


اگه بدونی چه روزایی رو داری از دست میدی اینطوری نمیگی‌.
وقتی که یک هفته مونده باشه یه کنکورت، تازه دستت میاد که توی یک روز و یک هفته چه کارایی میشه کرد. 
قبل اینکه دیر بشه به داد خودت برس.

----------


## Leili.

> اگه بدونی چه روزایی رو داری از دست میدی اینطوری نمیگی‌.
> وقتی که یک هفته مونده باشه یه کنکورت، تازه دستت میاد که توی یک روز و یک هفته چه کارایی میشه کرد. 
> قبل اینکه دیر بشه به داد خودت برس.


حق با شماس اتفاقا امروز میخوام برم پیش ی مشاور و حلش کنم این مشکلمو
خیلی ممنونم ازت ✨

----------


## Morningstar

بهترین پیشنهادی که می‌تونم بدم به شما،
خوندن کتاب قانون پنج ثانیه‌ست.
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Leili.

> بهترین پیشنهادی که می‌تونم بدم به شما،
> خوندن کتاب قانون پنج ثانیه‌ست.
> موفق باشید


مننون از پیشنهادت حتما میخونمش✨

----------


## Arash07

ممنونم . ایشاالله شرایطتت هر روز بهتر بشه . آره خداروشکر خوبه  .

----------


## Carolin

از تکنیک پومودورو استفاده کن






> سلام  امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه . دقیقا چیزی که میگی رو درک می کنم چون منم دقیقا همینجور رفتار رو دارم . ببین کنکور اول من 93 بود و از همون سال پشت کنکور وایستادم حتی 99 پرستاری بهشتی پردیسش قبول شدم اما بازم پشت کنکور وایستادم . این حرفو کسی میزنه که این نوع اتفاق رو زندگی کرده . ببین دوست من اگه به همین حال باشی مطمئن باش اتفاق بدی که برا من افتاد یعنی تعداد سالای زیاد کنکور . ممکنه برات پیش بیاد پس گذشته رو بذار کنار هر چی بوده تموم شده از الان مهمه . برنامه تو با ساعت کم مثلا 3 ساعت تنظیم کن و به مرور بهش اضافه کن تا کم کم به درس خوندن عادت کنی و تنها مشکلی  که هم من این چند سال درگیرش بودم  و هم تو الان درگیرشی همین بحث عادت به مطالعه ی زیاد نداشتنه . از الان تا کنکور خیلی زمانه خوبی وجود داره اینو از دست نده  و مطمئن باش اگه هدف دندونپزکی داری قطعا توان رسیدن بهش رو خدا بهت داده . این طلب در تو گروگان خداست زانکه هر طالب به مطلولبی سزاست . افکار منفی رو از ذهنت بریز دور و هیچوقت هیچوقت خودت رو با کسی تو این کره خاکی مقایسه نکن چون از تو فقط یه نسخه وجود داره پس بهترین نسخه ی خودت باش و سعی کن قصدت از خوندن درسا فهمیدنشون باشه  چون اگه هر درسی رو خوب خوب بفهمی هر تستی که تو کنکور از اون مبحث بدن حل میکنی شک نکن . به خودت دوباره ایمان بیار خدابزرگه .قطعا تلاشاتو میبینه  . مواظب خودت باش


برادره گرامی شما اگر بقالی بزنید موفق تر خواهید بود. بااین وضیت شما هر درسی رو باید 7/8/10بار بردارید

----------


## Bookworm81

> حق با شماس اتفاقا امروز میخوام برم پیش ی مشاور و حلش کنم این مشکلمو
> خیلی ممنونم ازت ✨


موفق باشی (:

----------


## Fawzi

> امسال دوازدهمم و برام خیلی مهمه ک امسال قبول شم پتانسیلش رو دارم چون کلا توی دوران تحصیلم جز دانش اموزای برتر کلاس بودم با ساعت مطالعه کم ولی متاسفانه از وقتی کرونا اومد و مجازی شد من قشنگ درسو ول کردم و خیلی کم از پایه خوندم الان به کنکور کم مونده و هدفمم دندانه 
> با اینکه میدونم باید بخونم ولی نمیخونم و همه ی روزام صرف کارای چرت و پرت میشه  
> حس میکنم واقعا بی ارادم که. هدفم مشخصه حتی انگیزه. م فوله ولی هیچکاری نمیکنم  برنامه ریزی میکنم ولی خیلی پایبند باشم دو روز نه بیشتر و این واقعا خستم کرده
> چیکار کنم ؟


تا عمل نباشه فایده نداره!
باید ببینی ریشه مشکلت از کجاس 
در درجه اول ی برنامه ریزی مطابق با توان مطالعاتیت داشته باش 
اگه نمیتونی تایم های بالا بخونی از تایم کم استارت بزن و کم کم زیاد کن تایمو 
برای خودت حتما بین بازه های مطالعاتی استراحت بزار 
روزتو با درسایی ک علاقه داری شروع کن تا انگیزت بالاتر بره 
پیوسته و مستمر با تایم پایین بخونی بهتر ازینه که دوروز با تایم بالا بخونی و چند روز بیخیال شی! 
به همین منوالی گفتم جلو بری کم کم عادت مطالعاتیت قوی میشه و میتونی پیوستگیتو حفظ کنی

----------


## Leili.

> تا عمل نباشه فایده نداره!
> باید ببینی ریشه مشکلت از کجاس 
> در درجه اول ی برنامه ریزی مطابق با توان مطالعاتیت داشته باش 
> اگه نمیتونی تایم های بالا بخونی از تایم کم استارت بزن و کم کم زیاد کن تایمو 
> برای خودت حتما بین بازه های مطالعاتی استراحت بزار 
> روزتو با درسایی ک علاقه داری شروع کن تا انگیزت بالاتر بره 
> پیوسته و مستمر با تایم پایین بخونی بهتر ازینه که دوروز با تایم بالا بخونی و چند روز بیخیال شی! 
> به همین منوالی گفتم جلو بری کم کم عادت مطالعاتیت قوی میشه و میتونی پیوستگیتو حفظ کنی


مرسی عزیزم امتحانش میکنم❤️

----------


## Leili.

> ممنونم . ایشاالله شرایطتت هر روز بهتر بشه . آره خداروشکر خوبه  .


مرسییییی ایشالا توعم موفق باشی

----------


## مدرن ویلا

کنکور اصلا ترسناک نیست فقط تمرکز کنید و روی چیزایی که خوب بلدید تمرکز و تکرار و تمرین پیوسته بکنید

----------


## Ali.ashrafi

سلام . وقتتون بخیر باشه 
هدف دارید ، درسته شکی نیست ولی آیا چقدر به هدف تون غیرت دارید ؟ 
چقدر روش تعصب دارید ؟ 
اینها مهمه صرف اینکه من هدف دارم و بهش فکر میکنم چیزی درست نمیشه . هدف داشتن به همراه عمل کردن منجر به یک اتفاق خوب میشه 
همونطور که خودتون میگید . برنامه ریزی میکنید ولی بعد دو روز دیگه نمیتونید ادامه بدید علتش تو اینه که روی هدف تون غیرت ندارید ! 
بببنید موفقیت های که یک شبه حاصل میشند پشتش هزاران سختی داره که رد شده و به اینجا ها رسیده . 
موفقیت آسانسور نداره ! اگه واقعا هدف دارید باید روش غیرت داشته باشید و با نردبان مخصوص خودش آرام آرام پله هاش رو برید بالا . 
افراد موفق امروزی هم دومین روز برنامه ریزی شون نشدن اون فردی که آرزوش رو میکردند ، یکم سختی باید بکشیم تا به هدف مون برسیم به همین خاطر ثابت قدم باشید تو برنامه هاتون .  مطمئناً به هدف تون خواهید رسید . 
موفق باشید 🌹

----------


## Fawzi

> مرسی عزیزم امتحانش میکنم❤️


قربونت برم
ایشالا برسی ب ایده آلت 
موفق باشی^.^

----------


## Leili.

> قربونت برم
> ایشالا برسی ب ایده آلت 
> موفق باشی^.^


فداتشم ایشالا توعم موفق باشی❤️

----------


## Leili.

> سلام . وقتتون بخیر باشه 
> هدف دارید ، درسته شکی نیست ولی آیا چقدر به هدف تون غیرت دارید ؟ 
> چقدر روش تعصب دارید ؟ 
> اینها مهمه صرف اینکه من هدف دارم و بهش فکر میکنم چیزی درست نمیشه . هدف داشتن به همراه عمل کردن منجر به یک اتفاق خوب میشه 
> همونطور که خودتون میگید . برنامه ریزی میکنید ولی بعد دو روز دیگه نمیتونید ادامه بدید علتش تو اینه که روی هدف تون غیرت ندارید ! 
> بببنید موفقیت های که یک شبه حاصل میشند پشتش هزاران سختی داره که رد شده و به اینجا ها رسیده . 
> موفقیت آسانسور نداره ! اگه واقعا هدف دارید باید روش غیرت داشته باشید و با نردبان مخصوص خودش آرام آرام پله هاش رو برید بالا . 
> افراد موفق امروزی هم دومین روز برنامه ریزی شون نشدن اون فردی که آرزوش رو میکردند ، یکم سختی باید بکشیم تا به هدف مون برسیم به همین خاطر ثابت قدم باشید تو برنامه هاتون .  مطمئناً به هدف تون خواهید رسید . 
> موفق باشید ������


کاملا درسته حق با شماست
مرسی ک وقت گذاشتی توعم موفق باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Scalar Field

:Yahoo (1):

----------

